# Understanding router bit terms



## dasadler (Nov 22, 2008)

I was at Home Depot today looking at router bits and realized I had no clue about the terms... for example, 1/4 roundover and 1/2 roundover look essentially the same to me. Indeed, may of the bits look alike but have 1/2 or 1/4 or 1/8 on the labels and I hate to spend the money (they're expensive for me) only to end up with something other than what I really wanted.

Is there a site that actually explains the differences in bits?


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

dasadler said:


> I was at Home Depot today looking at router bits and realized I had no clue about the terms... for example, 1/4 roundover and 1/2 roundover look essentially the same to me. Indeed, may of the bits look alike but have 1/2 or 1/4 or 1/8 on the labels and I hate to spend the money (they're expensive for me) only to end up with something other than what I really wanted.
> 
> Is there a site that actually explains the differences in bits?


Many of the maker's web sites have pictures of the profiles cut by their bits. Freud puts a 1:1 scale illustration on the back of each package.

With many bits, you have a choice of 1/2" or 1/4" shanks.

Beyond that you often have a size, with roundovers the choice being what radius you want to cut. Freud's chart is attached. The other picture illustrates the size difference with a 7/8" radius roundover at the top left and 1 3/8" at the bottom right.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi dasadler

You may want to check out the link below 

http://www.cmtutensili.com/show_items.asp?pars=RB~~2
http://www.cmtutensili.com/show_items.asp?pars=RBSET~~2
===========





dasadler said:


> I was at Home Depot today looking at router bits and realized I had no clue about the terms... for example, 1/4 roundover and 1/2 roundover look essentially the same to me. Indeed, may of the bits look alike but have 1/2 or 1/4 or 1/8 on the labels and I hate to spend the money (they're expensive for me) only to end up with something other than what I really wanted.
> 
> Is there a site that actually explains the differences in bits?


----------



## dasadler (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks, when I mentioned 1/4 & 1/2, I didn't mean the shank. I sort of thought the 1/4 & 1/2 referred to the radius of the curve or the cut.

I notice some bits are carbide tip and others are not. There is a wide price spread on bits - Skil bits seem inexpensive and others much more expensive. For the weekender without a big budget, what should I be looking for in bits? At this point, I own no bits.


----------



## dasadler (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for the response. They have a good selection - what's the deal about bearings? some bits have them and others don't.

I gotta be honest here - I feel a little intimated by all you guys and wish there was a newbie forum in case there is anyone else besides me who really needs some simple explanations and terms; maybe lots of pictures. As I look at router sites, I am overwhelmed with jigs, templates, guides and so on and have no idea when, why, or how they are used.

I read an interesting article on this forum by Tom (I think) who discussed using guides yet I could never find what a guide is ow why it would be used. I need to find a router forum for beginners.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

You need to read one router book that covers the basics than come into the forum with questions. 

Maybe there should be a beginners sticky on the basics of router use, including terms and pictures, if there isn't already. Then maybe a second sticky for more advance uses.

Nick


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

You could also check to see if their is a local "workshop" in your area. Local HD or Lowes sometimes offers classes. You'll find these are quite helpful in understanding the use of routers & bits. Books are great as well.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Just a suggestion.*

Don, if I might offer a suggestion. I'm sure you have a library in San Bernardino. Check and see if they have a copy of "_Woodworking with the Router" _by Bill Hylton. Or a copy of "_The New Router Handbook_" by Patrick Spielman. Check them out and you will find a load of info in them.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Don,
Go to the following site and on page 2 of the videos there is one called Router Tips and Techniques...

http://www.woodmagazine.com/wood/file.jsp?item=video/player&temp=yes

There are tons of videos on the internet about the router and it's uses.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Dan I am glad you asked, There is more I do not know than I do know, so when anyone asks any question that person may not be the only one to benefit. I know I would like to know more about the cost of bits ie more expensive vs less expensive (not "cheap"). Bit sets vs individual bits, I am going to start a thread along those lines. I should do that later today because I would like to tap into the depth of knowledge on this forum so I do not have to learn everything from scratch, the hard way, plus at 64 I would like to focus on avoiding some of the mistakes others have made just as I hope to be able to pass knowledge on to others.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi dasadler

Sounds like it's time to hit the books Dave the The Doctor suggested the best books , you can sit down with the books and in 20 mins or so and you will have a lot of it down...( you can find the books at just about any good wood working store),,, if money is tight you can find them on eBay sometimes  a good use book is just as good as a new one , just with a coffee stain or two..  or maybe with a note on a page or two..

By the way you have found the best place for newbie router user, many will jump in help with just about any question you have...

======



dasadler said:


> Thanks for the response. They have a good selection - what's the deal about bearings? some bits have them and others don't.
> 
> I gotta be honest here - I feel a little intimated by all you guys and wish there was a newbie forum in case there is anyone else besides me who really needs some simple explanations and terms; maybe lots of pictures. As I look at router sites, I am overwhelmed with jigs, templates, guides and so on and have no idea when, why, or how they are used.
> 
> I read an interesting article on this forum by Tom (I think) who discussed using guides yet I could never find what a guide is ow why it would be used. I need to find a router forum for beginners.


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Dasadler,

One other source that is often neglected is your local library. It cost you nothing, except taxes, and they often have a copy machine that you can use to bring charts home. One of our members mentioned Wood magazine's video site. A few years back, they included a monster chart of router bits and their profiles. Check them out and you may have the key you are looking for. Just so you know, there are a ton of newbies on this forum, sometimes shy to ask questions, but hey we all had to start somewhere. Keep on asking and keep on learning.

Joe Z.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There used to be a section of the forums for member blogs, and I took the time to go through all the basics for beginners. It was discovered that the blogs caused a security weakness and they were removed. I am going to speak with Mark and we will work something out.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Those might be nice as permanent sticky's.

I do think many go on the net just to bypass books so it may defeat the purpose telling someone to get a book(like I did). I am old school and something about having and reading from a book is better for me. I like videos, but I prefer a book with good pictures for learning a new method.

The net is here to stay so at the very least an e-book on the basics should be offered somewhere.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

Talk about sticky's,, I have been looking for this type of bit for a LONG time 
see link below..

OP at one time sold one like it but they dropped it,,, 
I didn't know CMT made one and every one I ask didn't know ether 
just goes to show you can find something new ever day on this forum. 

http://www.cmtutensili.com/show_items.asp?pars=RBSET~800.627~2
see video on the same page = how to use the bit 
========


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Nick,

It would take some diggin around but, I believe their are E-books on this very subject.

Bj, 

Is this the one? http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RBIT-MTB-


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Never saw one, nice maybe this could go with that bit:

http://www.cmtutensili.com/show_items.asp?pars=RBSET~8/923.001~2

Amazon is giving 15% off on all CMT on top of the sale prices at check out and free ship. At the CMT prices a discount is needed.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hamlin said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> It would take some diggin around but, I believe their are E-books on this very subject.
> 
> ...


There must be . I guess having them in an easily locatable location is the key.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Thanks

That's the one, but it will only cut one size and it was/is a bit high in price..
I did try and make one by stacking up 1/16" carb. tip 3 3/8" saw blades but it was/is a bit hairy to use...
not for the faint of heart,,and a bit roll of TP is needed to use it 



=====


Hamlin said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> It would take some diggin around but, I believe their are E-books on this very subject.
> 
> ...


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah over 100.00 for one but is a lot. I have one bit I had to buy in an emergency by Amana that is a simple 45 degree albeit a large bit for 125.00. I used it once. Luckily the general contractor paid for it.

I just can not see spending that much on one bit unless you need it all the time or it has many multiple functions.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

nickao65 said:


> There must be . I guess having them in an easily locatable location is the key.


Hi Nick,

I hear ya on that one. 


Bj,

I agree, it's a bit pricey. Only cuts a 1/4". At one time I seriously considered getting one but, realized, that's what my TS is for!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

As you know CMT bits are not cheap and if you say SET it's 200.oo the norm..

I can't tell you how many dollars I have in CMT bits but it would tick my boss off if she knew..

======


nickao65 said:


> Yeah over 100.00 for one but is a lot. I have one bit I had to buy in an emergency by Amana that is a simple 45 degree albeit a large bit for 125.00. I used it once. Luckily the general contractor paid for it.
> 
> I just can not see spending that much on one bit unless you need it all the time or it has many multiple functions.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I know. I recently(last summer) sold 4 different CMT sets. I kept the offset T&G and the Cabinet Makers set. The other sets I had to get rid of. I never used them.

One day I looked at my shop and decided to sell everything I had not touched in a year and then purchase tools that would help me make the inlays faster with the money. It all sold on eBay in about 10 days!

I had no idea how much stuff I wanted then purchased, but actually never really Needed. Obviously I did not need the stuff as I did not use it.

It made some room for more routers and a bunch of the Festool stuff.

I do think certain sets are worth the money and CMT is my favorite. The early years learning from Sommerfeld got me hooked on CMT.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

Thanks funny I did the same thing almost but it was Snap-On Tools,, eBay was great I got 18,ooo.oo for the tools I didn't need any more.. 


======


nickao65 said:


> I know. I recently(last summer) sold 4 different CMT sets. I kept the offset T&G and the Cabinet Makers set. The other sets I had to get rid of. I never used them.
> 
> One day I looked at my shop and decided to sell everything I had not touched in a year and then purchase tools that would help me make the inlays faster with the money. It all sold on eBay in about 10 days!
> 
> ...


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Nick
> 
> Thanks funny I did the same thing almost but it was Snap-On Tools,, eBay was great I got 18,ooo.oo for the tools I didn't need any more..
> 
> ...


And that probably was half what you paid(good return) Snap On was always top Dog around here. Great tools.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

At one time I sold Use Snap-On Tools out of my store  for 1/2 the price. 
most sold like hot cakes on eBay...the said thing I still have too many Snap-On Tools ..  two of just about every thing.. 



=======




nickao65 said:


> And that probably was half what you paid(good return) Snap On was always top Dog around here. Great tools.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> HI Nick
> 
> At one time I sold Use Snap-On Tools out of my store  for 1/2 the price.
> most sold like hot cakes on eBay...the said thing I still have too many Snap-On Tools ..  two of just about every thing..
> ...


Well it is Christmas and I know a guy that would not refuse any Snap On tools


----------



## BobSch (Sep 11, 2004)

A quick question on the video — were those Imperial or metric cards?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

That's why I sold them,,  in my store,, it's hard to buy almost new Snap-On Tools for 1/2 Price , the guys on the trucks just don't do it, and they need to get the trade in's off the truck and out of stock..money flow thing for most of them.....I almost never took trade in's ,some times big tool boxes..but that was it...

==========









nickao65 said:


> Well it is Christmas and I know a guy that would not refuse any Snap On tools


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> HI Nick
> 
> That's why I sold them,,  in my store,, it's hard to buy almost new Snap-On Tools for 1/2 Price , the guys on the trucks just don't do it, and they need to get the trade in's off the truck and out of stock..money flow thing for most of them.....I almost never took trade in's ,some times big tool boxes..but that was it...
> 
> ==========


The Snap On tools hold their value so well. I can not even afford them at half price. If I was a mechanic I would definitely pop for them. One of my buddies used the Matco and swears buy them, but Snap on was my favorite when I used to mess with cars.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

Yep I sold Matco/Mac/and Craftsman I like them all but I love Snap-On..

It can be 12 at night and you put your hand in the tool box and you want a 1/2" snap-on wrench you know just by the touch.. you have the best..

=====




nickao65 said:


> The Snap On tools hold their value so well. I can not even afford them at half price. If I was a mechanic I would definitely pop for them. One of my buddies used the Matco and swears buy them, but Snap on was my favorite when I used to mess with cars.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here are pictures of one of my router bases drilled for the OP template guides.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

Thanks

That's look like the one from OP but it will not take on a 1/4" router bit, 1/8" max and you must use care, not to plunge to deep or it will hook uip with the brass and spin it off not to sny anything about wiping out the guide..


=========



nickao65 said:


> Here are pictures of one of my router bases drilled for the OP template guides.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Why will it not take the 1/4" bit I have already used it with a 1/4" bit. The snap on bushing on it now is for the 1/8" bit, but I have the 1/4" collar that came with it. I purchased the 1/4" kit from OP and this is the 1/4" kit from OP with an additional 1/8 snap on bushing I got from OP.?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

dasadler said:


> I gotta be honest here - I feel a little intimated by all you guys ... I need to find a router forum for beginners.


Let me tell you a bit of a story. I had the opportunity to work with a Nuclear Physicist. He was absolutely brilliant. I could hardly understand a word he said. One day I stopped him and asked him to "interpret" his instructions. He look puzzled and asked me why. I answered him by saying if I spoke in the language of my discipline, you probably wouldn't understand me. Don't expect me to know your discipline. If I did, I'd be doing your job and we wouldn't be having this conversation. From that point on, I never had to decipher his conversations.

It is reasonable to assume then, that you're not a woodworker but you want to learn, or you wouldn't be asking questions. There are 19,000 members of this forum, all of whom are ready to help, whether you're a woodworker or not, beginner or sage. You don't need a beginner's forum, you already have it. 

One of our senior members had never seen skis. I understand it took some time for him to be convinced of their value. He is now a fervent advocate of skis. At one point he was a senior member of this forum who had to learn about skis. I guess you might call him a sage-beginner?

BTW, the English language now includes more than a million words, many of which are discipline specific. The average person, in average conversation will use about 200 words, about the same number as a dog can understand. That leaves us 999, 800 words left for us to learn in this lifetime. Heaven help us in the next.

Allthunbs


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is a picture with all the parts for a size reference, the 1/4" bit is protruding through the template guide. I also included the larger bushing and the smaller 1/8" bit in the picture, all from OP. I got it here:

1/4" inlay kit

1/8" bushing

Maybe the smaller bushing made it appear different.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick 

That should work, but I would keep the TP on hand just in case...that's a tight fit 

========



nickao65 said:


> Here is a picture with all the parts for a size reference, the 1/4" bit is protruding through the template guide. I also included the larger bushing and the smaller 1/8" bit in the picture, all from OP. I got it here:
> 
> 1/4" inlay kit
> 
> ...


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I think the camera shows it closer than it actually is. There is close to an 1/8" air space all around.

TP is standard in my shop, isn't it in everyone's? 

I have in the past run bits really tight and have taken off the brass around the inside of the template guide protrusion making the walls really thin, but so far only one has collapsed on me from the lateral pressure. So I hear you on that.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

Let me see if I have math down right 

7/16" OD guide has .325 ID -.250 for the bit that makes it .037 on each side of the bit that would be right at 1/32" on both sides of the bit...that's tight  and the guide would need to be dead on center of the router plate 

It's not big deal to remove a little bit of the brass but it may spin the guide and chuck it out into the bit, then it's TP or time for a coffee break ..


=============



nickao65 said:


> I think the camera shows it closer than it actually is. There is close to an 1/8" air space all around.
> 
> TP is standard in my shop, isn't it in everyone's?
> 
> I have in the past run bits really tight and have taken off the brass around the inside of the template guide protrusion making the walls really thin, but so far only one has collapsed on me from the lateral pressure. So I hear you on that.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah you are right on the measurements, but the gap looks big to me. I guess I am just used to it after 5 years of doing it this way everyday. It seems like I can get a mac truck in that space.

Most of my inside measurements are bigger and the metal is thinner than stock because I ream them out before I ever use them. I have one or two guides that the brass is paper thin, unbelievably so, but like I said I have only ever crushed one. The OP is actually made from the get go to work and it does, well. I do this reaming on the smaller guides where the 1/8" bit barley fits in too. Some of the guides are just to thick on the inside. What is weird is on a 7/8 template guide the inside walls on the protrusion are much thinner than on my inlay kit made for an 1/8 bit where the walls are three times thicker. I guess different manufactures make them differently.

For certain letters it the only fast way for me to do it. One reason I was looking at the carvewright. I wish I had the 999.99 to get one at Sears.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

http://cgi.ebay.com/CarveWright-Woo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
Item location:	Medan, Sumatera Utara, Indonesia



http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38&_nkw=carvewright&_sacat=See-All-Categories


========


nickao65 said:


> Yeah you are right on the measurements, but the gap looks big to me. I guess I am just used to it after 5 years of doing it this way everyday. It seems like I can get a mac truck in that space.
> 
> Most of my inside measurements are bigger and the metal is thinner than stock because I ream them out before I ever use them. I have one or two guides that the brass is paper thin, unbelievably so, but like I said I have only ever crushed one. The OP is actually made from the get go to work and it does, well. I do this reaming on the smaller guides where the 1/8" bit barley fits in too. Some of the guides are just to thick on the inside. What is weird is on a 7/8 template guide the inside walls on the protrusion are much thinner than on my inlay kit made for an 1/8 bit where the walls are three times thicker. I guess different manufactures make them differently.
> 
> For certain letters it the only fast way for me to do it. One reason I was looking at the carvewright. I wish I had the 999.99 to get one at Sears.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bob that is an iffy auction. A 0 rating, a new seller from Indonesia and the unit is in Indonesia and 10.00 shipping, something is not quite right here.

I have tracked many units and never really found one on ebay worth getting yet. But I will keep looking, thanks again.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

" Indonesia and 10.00 shipping " it would cost almost 10.oo dollars to send a letter to Indonesia  LOL 

Looks like a scam to me also.. 

=======


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

I know you do a lot of inlay work, here's one that you should try ..

========


----------



## BobSch (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> HI Nick
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CarveWright-Woo...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
> Item location:	Medan, Sumatera Utara, Indonesia
> ...


Yeah, and an Ebay member since November and NO feedback. I'll Pass, I'm waiting for that e-mail from Nigeria


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Let's try to get back on the subject of this thread please.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Original Post:

"Is there a site that actually explains the differences in bits"?

Well go here:

 All types of router bits


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

How about here?....

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/routerbit.html


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Or here, 8000 bits on hand from different manufacturers and they explain each bit pretty well:

Router Bit World

Okay what is the difference between a single compression and a double compression bit? 

Different compression bits

Double compression = slower, better finish

Single compression = faster cut

But how is the actual bit different?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Talk about sticky's,, I have been looking for this type of bit for a LONG time
> 
> OP at one time sold one like it but they dropped it,,,
> I didn't know CMT made one and every one I ask didn't know ether
> ...


Hi Bob: Here's challenge for you. Wherein you list the bit and it's function, also list the alternative methods to perform the same function.

For example, the bit you note above, is a fully configurable tenon bit. What would I have to do to perform the same operation with other bits? For example, your tenon cutting bit has to be setup. First the stack has to be configured then installed. Then it has to be tested and adjusted. Remember, the tenon has to be centered and you don't get that on the first setting, even if you're a mathematician. The alternative is to chuck a flat bottomed/rabbetting bit in the router, set the fence, grab a block of wood with a reasonable 90 degree angle, and cut, flip, cut again, test for thickness. It is perfectly centered between the milled faces.

Allthunbs


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi allthunbs,

Not all tenons need to be centered. I've seen them offset on purpose.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI allthunbs

" What would I have to do to perform the same operation with other bits?"

That's the rub , it's hard to find a bit that big in diam..like I said I tried to do the same with 3 3/8" saw blades and a hub/harbor I made and got from Grizzly ...it's a real trick bit...I can do the same with the saw blades but it's not easy...or quick...

Slot cutters can do the short ones but not the long ones,,,anything over 5/8" to 3/4" long is hard..

Here's one of the blades I used and tried..

======
one more setup
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/10133-birch-m-t-jig.html


========








allthunbs said:


> Hi Bob: Here's challenge for you. Wherein you list the bit and it's function, also list the alternative methods to perform the same function.
> 
> For example, the bit you note above, is a fully configurable tenon bit. What would I have to do to perform the same operation with other bits? For example, your tenon cutting bit has to be setup. First the stack has to be configured then installed. Then it has to be tested and adjusted. Remember, the tenon has to be centered and you don't get that on the first setting, even if you're a mathematician. The alternative is to chuck a flat bottomed/rabbetting bit in the router, set the fence, grab a block of wood with a reasonable 90 degree angle, and cut, flip, cut again, test for thickness. It is perfectly centered between the milled faces.
> 
> Allthunbs


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> " What would I have to do to perform the same operation with other bits?"
> 
> That's the rub , it's hard to find a bit that big in diam..like I said I tried to do the same with 3 3/8" saw blades and a hub/harbor I made and got from Grizzly ...it's a real trick bit...I can do the same with the saw blades but it's not easy...or quick...
> 
> ...


Hi Bob: you've been able to find a solution for your requirement. However, for others, In the past, I've run stuff like that in the Radial Arm saw with the dado blade. I have run 3 1/2" long lap joints. Just flip it over and repeat for a tenon. Now, that being said, the temptation is to overload the radial arm saw. The arm will deflect given enough pressure. So, I take about 1/4" at a time until I'm within 1/8" of my final dimensions and then I'll start nibbling away 1/16" at a time. I'm starting to make some reasonable, although not great, lap joints.

Now for a Harry moment. The last time I ran lap joints, I used the Skis and they were bang on! Equally usable for tenons.

Just my humble contribution.

Allthunbs


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hamlin said:


> Hi allthunbs,
> 
> Not all tenons need to be centered. I've seen them offset on purpose.


Hi Ken: I've seen mortices offset but I've not seen tenons offset. Hmmmm, back to the drawing board 

Allthunbs


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi allthunbs

Yep I have done it may ways,, below you will see a jig I made/use on the table saw and just for kicks a lap joint jig for the router table. 


======


allthunbs said:


> Hi Bob: you've been able to find a solution for your requirement. However, for others, In the past, I've run stuff like that in the Radial Arm saw with the dado blade. I have run 3 1/2" long lap joints. Just flip it over and repeat for a tenon. Now, that being said, the temptation is to overload the radial arm saw. The arm will deflect given enough pressure. So, I take about 1/4" at a time until I'm within 1/8" of my final dimensions and then I'll start nibbling away 1/16" at a time. I'm starting to make some reasonable, although not great, lap joints.
> 
> Now for a Harry moment. The last time I ran lap joints, I used the Skis and they were bang on! Equally usable for tenons.
> 
> ...


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bob can I just send you a list of all the cuts I need for every inlay and then you just design the jigs for me 

You are the Jigmeister! Or should I say Master of all jigs


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

Thanks,, hahahahahaha sure,,, I do make a lot of jigs,, Harry likes to get on my back about that all the time  ,, but I do enjoy making them  I do like the challenge , now and then.  anyone can make one of a kind but it takes a jig to make more than one of the same.... 

=======



nickao65 said:


> Bob can I just send you a list of all the cuts I need for every inlay and then you just design the jigs for me
> 
> You are the Jigmeister! Or should I say Master of all jigs


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ's favorite song is "Getting jiggy with it" by Will Smith.


----------



## dasadler (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks Dr. Zook - my library has both books. I will get them and read.


----------



## dasadler (Nov 22, 2008)

I agree with both comments - this forum is not especially newbie friendly. A special newbie area would be great then, as we learn, we play with the big dogs. (move from JV to varsity).



nickao65 said:


> You need to read one router book that covers the basics than come into the forum with questions.
> 
> Maybe there should be a beginners sticky on the basics of router use, including terms and pictures, if there isn't already. Then maybe a second sticky for more advance uses.
> 
> Nick


----------



## dasadler (Nov 22, 2008)

I appreciate the encouraging words. I suppose skis are something to do with a router?



allthunbs said:


> Let me tell you a bit of a story. I had the opportunity to work with a Nuclear Physicist. He was absolutely brilliant. I could hardly understand a word he said. One day I stopped him and asked him to "interpret" his instructions. He look puzzled and asked me why. I answered him by saying if I spoke in the language of my discipline, you probably wouldn't understand me. Don't expect me to know your discipline. If I did, I'd be doing your job and we wouldn't be having this conversation. From that point on, I never had to decipher his conversations.
> 
> It is reasonable to assume then, that you're not a woodworker but you want to learn, or you wouldn't be asking questions. There are 19,000 members of this forum, all of whom are ready to help, whether you're a woodworker or not, beginner or sage. You don't need a beginner's forum, you already have it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

dasadler said:


> I agree with both comments - this forum is not especially newbie friendly. A special newbie area would be great then, as we learn, we play with the big dogs. (move from JV to varsity).



Hi,

I have to say, that, you won't find any friendlier forum as this one. You ask, many members will answer or point you in the right direction. So, I guess I'm not understanding how or why...


> - this forum is not especially newbie friendly.


 What I do believe is, many are too afraid to ask. 

To answer about the ski's, yes. They are used with the router. Look into Harrysin and BobJ3 gallery's. You'll see them in use and get a better idea of how they work.


----------



## dasadler (Nov 22, 2008)

I should have used different wording. I didn't mean to imply that this was an unfriendly forum. I meant not newbie friendly in the context of a computer interface being 'user friendly'.. that is that interaction is intuitive and easy.

Every one in this forum has been helpful, friendly, and patient; and I appreciate it. However, I sure wish I had taken wood shop back in my high school days.



Hamlin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have to say, that, you won't find any friendlier forum as this one. You ask, many members will answer or point you in the right direction. So, I guess I'm not understanding how or why... What I do believe is, many are too afraid to ask.
> 
> To answer about the ski's, yes. They are used with the router. Look into Harrysin and BobJ3 gallery's. You'll see them in use and get a better idea of how they work.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

There are some basic questions asked over and over and over again, which is fine.

To have an FAQ or "Basic router term definitions and operations for the newbie" section or something similar in a really obvious place to look could not hurt.


----------



## dasadler (Nov 22, 2008)

For what it's worth, I am compiling a list of router references and videos for my own use and I will gladly make it available to the moderator if he wants to put it in a newbie section in addition to whatever FAQ is created. In fact, i will simply post the list of links so everyone can see it if they are interested... maybe it will grow over time with multiple people adding to it.


----------

